# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Busco plantones de palta hass certificados

## Margarita P.

Busco un proveedor de unos 15,000 plantones de palta hass certificados.Temas similares: Busco productores de palta hass Busco productores de palta hass de exportación Busco productores de palta hass orgánica Busco clientes interesados en pulpa de palta hass Busco plantones palta Hass certificados y asesor pa llevar siembra y cultivo

----------


## Edgar S.H

Disponemos de plantones con certificacion global Gap, Ademas brindamos asesoria y servicio post venta en todo lo relacionado con la instalacion y manejo del cultivo. Puedes consultar y visitar nuestro vivero sin compromiso. 
949863788/ (99) 603*7762
Ing. Edgar

----------

